# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Sony LANC un AVR

## ansius

Sveiciens. liekas ka šī sadaļa ir visprecīzākā manam jautājumam  :: 

ir tāds protokols LANC, Sony video tehnikā izmatojas. ir tādi loriņi, kurus pieslēdz kamerai un iegūs ērtu zoom / focus u.c. kontroli pār kameru (svarīgi strādājot stāvot pie statīva). 

te sīkāk par protokolu: http://www.boehmel.de/lanc.htm

ir doma uztaisīt kontroles verķīti, bāzētu uz AVR (esmu jau taisiijis uz avr, patiik, ir pasham SDK300 dev. board un ISP programātors). LAN izmanto ko ļoti līdzīgu com portam, 9600bps, atvērts kolektors. taču pats protokols paredz diez gan dīvainu komunikāciju, katra kadra (patiesībā apakšējā puskadra) sākumā iekārta sūta 8 baitus (8N1 jeb 8 biti, parity-none, 1-2 stopbts). atbilde tiek sūtīta, sūtot pa virsu. jebšu noķerot 0 baita start bitu, man uz reiz jāizsūta 8 bitu kods kas pasaka ka un kāda tipa sūtīšu komandu.

te nu man radās jautājums lietot AVR USART vai pašam ņemties ar 1visiem laika periodiem. man nav liela pieredze ar USART lietošanu ieksh AVR.

ieteikumi ( vālams tiešām no cilvēkiem kas zin un FPGA nepiedāvāt)

----------


## next

Standarta USARTS laikam gan nederees.
Bet pie 9600 jau nav probleemas to lietu softiski emuleet.

----------


## ansius

hm.. es jau līdzīgi domāju. tagad lai realizētu, sapratu ka būs vajadzīgas 2 aiztures 52uS un 104uS, doma tos taisīt caur taimeri, lai lieki neslogotu uC (jo tam vēl jāuzmana pogas, un potenciometrs, kā arī ir doma par timecode, statusu izvadīšanu uz LCD. Te nu radās jautājums, kur man glabāt pagaidu datus, jo pa stack ņemties man nav pieredzes, uztrauca vai manas lietas ko salieku stack nesajauksies ar interrupt un subrutiinu izsaukumu pointeriem.

----------


## ansius

bump

----------

